
Bulgaria testing Covid tracker wristbands - bookofjoe
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-52409893
======
jjgreen
This is another wristband kite-flying story on the BBC, I will bet good odds
that these will be introduced into the UK shortly.

~~~
bookofjoe
>Recovered coronavirus patients could be given 'immunity bracelets' to ease
lockdown, Matt Hancock reveals (April 3)

[https://www.politicshome.com/news/article/matt-hancock-
mulls...](https://www.politicshome.com/news/article/matt-hancock-mulls-
immunity-bracelets-for-recovered-coronavirus-patients)

